# Traducción al Cristiano: explicacion del valor de una resistencia



## Kamuss (Oct 26, 2010)

Saludos, muy excelente foro el que se ha creado acá, la verdad me ha servido un monton, estoy iniciandome en la electronica. más por Hobby que otra cosa.. Soy del área de Informática y en la Universidad vi nociones básicas de electronica digital (compuertas logicas, flip flops y esas nimiedades).. pero hasta alli y de eso hace mucho, estoy retomando algo de los viejos conocimientos y bueno la cuestion es que me surgio una duda con respecto a las resistencias y no he tenido manera de resolverla salvo preguntando a los que saben!!.. bueno la cuestion es la siguiente:

Tengo el siguiente circuito






El circuito funciona con una entrada de 220V pero en Venezuela la red es de 110V, a lo que las resitencias varian no?, entonces el circuito segun los calculos funciona con 18V de salida para los leds, por lo que lleva de 220V a 18V con una Corriente Media de 16.3 mA, lo que a mi me da una Resistencia total de 13K pero en el circuito se emplean 11K, esa no es la duda, mi pregunta es porque no se usa una sola resistencia de 11K? en vez de ello emplean 3 Resistencias Cerámicas, dos (02) de 3K9 de 5W y una (01) de 2K7 de 5W, como llegaron a esa conclusion?.. lo otro es que significa 3K9 Ohm (3009 ohm????).. eso es lo que no logro entender, el numero al lado derecho de la K el coeficiente (3K) lo entiendo pero lo otro no.. 

Ahora mi circuito funcionaria con 110 V lo que me da una resistencia total de 6748,4 Ohm. como pudiera hacer la division de las resistencias, segun el autor explica que las resistencias cerámicas tienen un componente que atenúa más el voltaje.. alguien me da una manito porfa, se lo agradeceria en el alma 

Si ya se.. para muchos es elemental, para mi no 

*Nota*: En uno de los comentarios de la pagina del autor se publica que para 110V se cambian las de 3K9 5W por unas de 2K2 5W, la de 2K7 5W por una de 560 5W, y el capacitor electrolítico de 4.7 microfaradios 400V por uno de 22 microfaradios 250V. mi pregunta es nuevamente ¿Como se llega a esa división y conclusión?

Fuente: //www.neoteo.com/diy-lampara-de-bajo-consumo-led.neo


----------



## Jessy (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok lo de 3k9 es 3.9 KOhms =) y que to sepa.. (los demas aclararan mas ese asunto) comercialmente no he visto una de 11 K


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 26, 2010)

Jessy dijo:


> Ok lo de 3k9 es 3.9 KOhms =) y que to sepa.. (los demas aclararan mas ese asunto) comercialmente no he visto una de 11 K



3.9KOhms = 3900 Ohms no?


----------



## Jessy (Oct 26, 2010)

Si; ademas o.o por lo ultimo de tu pregunta deja averiguo mas sobre la pagina ^^ de todas formas hay muchos que te responderan =)


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola.

Hola.
Para hacer una conversión a 110V, debes tomar en cuenta los siguiente.
Todo voltaje alterno tiene un voltaje pico (Vcax1.4142), para 220V será Vp=311V.
La corriente máx será 20mA ó 0.02A (corriente típica del LED).
Hallamos el voltaje en condensador en el instate del voltaje pico (Vp).
2.7Kx20mA + 18V = 72V.
Para 110Vca, el voltaje pico será 155V. A este voltaje le restamos los 72V, no dará 83V.
Ahora hallamos la resistencia limitadoras que será 83V / 0.02A = 4150 ohmios, dividimos el valor de la resistencia entre 2, y da 2.075K, escogemos dos resistencia de 2.2K.
Ahora solo debes cambiar las resistencia de 3.9K por 2.2K (mantienes la resistencia de 2.7K)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 26, 2010)

Uhmmmm.. las cosas que aprende uno!!!.. merci beaucoup mon cher ami!!..  gracias a tod@s!!


----------



## Jessy (Oct 26, 2010)

^^ Gracias a ti por escuchar =) y poner tus dudas en formas claras ^^


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 26, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hallamos el voltaje en condensador en el instate del voltaje pico (Vp).
> 2.7Kx20mA + 18V = 72V.
> Para 110Vca, el voltaje pico será 155V. A este voltaje le restamos los 72V, no dará 83V.



ya va, me falto algo :estudiando:.. el condensador entonces seria uno de 72V? porque en el diagrama muestran uno de 400V..


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola.

Usa uno de 200V , la capacidad  puede ser de de 10uF a 47uF (El voltaje del condensador debe ser mayor que el voltaje de la fuente).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2010)

pss:





> el condensador entonces seria uno de 72V? porque en el diagrama muestran uno de 400V..



pon ese de 400v... es la capacidad maxima de voltaje que soporta...
pss: mejor de 200v decia yo


----------



## alecharl (Oct 26, 2010)

El condersador es de 400v porque el voltaje que manejaria es el pico max de la red, el cual es de 311v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Para no andar calentando esas enormes resistencias mirate esto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/led-220-volt-3657/index2.html

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola.

La pregunta es para hacerlo en 110V.
Con 400V la capacidad es menor y para mayor capacidad el costo es mayor.
Con 200V para 110Vca es perfecto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 26, 2010)

Salvo que uno esté en pleno invierno, ese circuito me parece un desperdicio total de potencia.
Tal como está, suponiendo que los LED´s tuvieran un 100% de eficiencia (cosa que dista bastante de la realidad), entregaría una potencia lumínica de 0.25 watts, sin embargo, estarían consumiendo más de 3.5 watts.
Aunque la carga se transforme en capacitiva, preferiría poner en lugar de las resistencias, condensadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La pregunta es para hacerlo en 110V.
> Con 400V la capacidad es menor y para mayor capacidad el costo es mayor.
> ...


 

Si , *ElAficionado , *si leen el post ese , verán que tiene el desarrollo y además links a "Fuentes sin transformador" y otros post afines donde está también resuelto para 110 V 

Además no creo que *un* poliester sea más caro que 4 resistencias de 5 Watts .

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola.

Si lees bien la pregunta, esta persona tiene un concimiento básico de electrónica, y le pides que calcule la reactancia de un capacitor para 110V, si algo no tan complicado como calcular resistencias le resulta algo confuso.
Con el tiempo si desea adentrarse más en la electrónica, profundizará en actualizar sus conocimientos de electrónica y hará cosa algo menos simples.
Personalmente no lo haría ni con resistencia ni condensador y por supuesto mucho menos con 220V ó 110V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Salvo que uno esté en pleno invierno, ese circuito me parece un desperdicio total de potencia.
> Tal como está, suponiendo que los LED´s tuvieran un 100% de eficiencia (cosa que dista bastante de la realidad), entregaría una potencia lumínica de 0.25 watts, sin embargo, estarían consumiendo más de 3.5 watts.
> Aunque la carga se transforme en capacitiva, preferiría poner en lugar de las resistencias, condensadores.



Hola, buen punto.. pero mis conocimientos (hasta el momento) sólo me permiten el manejo de ciertas cosas de electronica analógica, con electronica digital me defiendo más.. pero eso ha de cambiar en el futuro cercano.. bueno mi pregunta sería.. entonces como quedaría el circuito empleando sólo condensadores?..



elaficionado dijo:


> Personalmente no lo haría ni con resistencia ni condensador y por supuesto mucho menos con 220V ó 110V.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola, jeje.. uhmm.. me imagino que te refieres a emplear unicamente en el voltaje de entrada el total consumido por los leds no?.. bueno la idea principalmente es reciclar partes de una bombilla ahorradora y que el resultado pueda ser empleado en la red eléctrica de la casa asi sin más, ayer estuve ideando un método para hacer que haz de luz no sea tan direccional sino más difuminado, más por bricolage que otra cosa.. de pequeñas cosas se construyen los grandes proyectos!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

La idea es algo más o menos como el esquema que adjunto.

En caso de que C1 sea de 400 o 330 volts D1 y LED1 no serian necesarios, pero en caso de que haya que comprarlo, es preferible poner ya que de esta forma se pude poner un capacitor de 25 volts (además sirve como indicador de que al menos uno de los LED´s se abrió).


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola.

Usar resistencias es menos eficiente que usar el condensador, pero es más seguro y para una lampara está bien, ya que su uso no es continuo como el de un foco o bombilla. 
Sí es sólo para pasa tiempo está bien. Pero no soy muy afecto a trabajar con el voltaje de línea (110V ó 220V).

Si no se usa un diodo zéner, el voltaje del condensador debe ser mayor al del voltaje de línea. Porque, si se habre un LED el condensador no explota.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La idea es algo más o menos como el esquema que adjunto.
> 
> En caso de que C1 sea de 400 o 330 volts D1 y LED1 no serian necesarios, pero en caso de que haya que comprarlo, es preferible poner ya que de esta forma se pude poner un capacitor de 25 volts (además sirve como indicador de que al menos uno de los LED´s se abrió).



Si cambio R1 por una resistencia de 2K me puede servir para 110V a 60Hz verdad? no, pregunta el zener puede ser de 20V 1mA no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Para 110V a 60 Hz deberías cambiar R1 a 470 ohms y C2 a 560 nF (C2 *debe* ser de 200 volts para 110 y de 400 para 220).
El zener se especifica por potencia, y debe ser de al menos 1/2 watt.
Como dato, te cuento que un condensador tal como está en el circuito, tiene una resistencia al paso de la corriente alterna que se define por esta ecuación: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en donde f está en hertz y C está en faradios.
Si no querés sacar las cuentas, hay calculadores en internet que calculan este valor.
A 60 Hz, un condensador de 560 nF sería el equivalente de una resistencia de unos 4700 ohms.
Todo esto que te digo está expresado no en un lenguaje técnico estricto si no para que lo entiendas de forma simple.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

> C2 *debe* ser de 200 volts para 110 y de 400 para 220



disculpen mi ignorancia porque *Debe* ser de 200v que pasa si se pone un de 400v para 110v???
(no refuto sus sugerencias quiero aprender el por que???)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

No es que deba ser de 200, me corrijo: *debe ser de al menos*, me expresé mal.

PD: Me pareció muy buena tu observación y gracias por hacer presente el detalle.


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Para 110V a 60 Hz deberías cambiar R1 a 470 ohms y C2 a 560 nF (C2 *debe* ser de 200 volts para 110 y de 400 para 220).
> El zener se especifica por potencia, y debe ser de al menos 1/2 watt.
> Como dato, te cuento que un condensador tal como está en el circuito, tiene una resistencia al paso de la corriente alterna que se define por esta ecuación:
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... ok.. ahora si caigo en cuenta.. sabia que el condensador sumaba resistencia pero no sabia como!! excelente .. cada dia me motivo mas a estudiar una tercera carrera universitaria .. jejeje..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Me alegra que lo entiendas, es la mejor gratificación que uno puede tener al expresar algo.
Si querés subo el programa que uso para esto (es de mi autoría así que tiene Copy Less  ), es viejito (está en DOS) pero lo sigo usando para este tipo de cosas. Por supuesto no requiere instalación y ocupa muy poco espacio.


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si querés subo el programa que uso para esto (es de mi autoría así que tiene Copy Less  ), es viejito (está en DOS) pero lo sigo usando para este tipo de cosas. Por supuesto no requiere instalación y ocupa muy poco espacio.



Sería my buena idea si pudieras subir el programita!!.. te lo agradecería sobremanera!.. 

Así me quedó el circuito despues de las sugerencias..

Estoy utilizando ISIS 7 professional, no se, pero el simulador despues de un rato hace algo raro y el voltaje que aparece alli se modifica a 13 y los leds se apagan.. alguna idea?

P.D: nuevamente muchas gracias.. y disculpen por fastidiar tanto.. jajajaja..


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

Creo que te falto la resistencia limitadora de los leds  de 150 ohms


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Creo que te falto la resistencia limitadora de los leds  de 150 ohms



Ah, si si,.. ya se la pongo.. upsss


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ya lo tenia subido a mi web desde hace tiempo je.
http://www.electrowork.com.ar/public/eleeng.zip
Solo hay que descomprimirlo.
No garantizo que los datos que provee sean absolutamente ciertos, ya que hasta ahora (cotejando con otros programas comerciales y/o gratuitos) no encontré errores significativos, pero uno nunca sabe 
Con respecto al simulador, el Isis nunca lo usé, así que con eso no te puedo ayudar, pero en el Multisim no apareció nada raro luego de varios minutos de simulación.


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Creo que te falto la resistencia limitadora de los leds  de 150 ohms



Listo, ya le agregue la resistencia.. en el post que hice hace rato estan las correcciones.. y gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Y la resistencia que te acota (muy acertadamente lubeck), es necesaria ya que la tensión no está regulada y limita los picos de corriente que *están* presentes.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

creo que tamibien se apaga....
no tengo idea de porque??? 
pongo la imagen de proteus... tecnicamente es lo mismo???

pero creo  que asi si funciona mmmmm...



mira este...


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> creo que tamibien se apaga....
> no tengo idea de porque???
> mira este...



oye lubek, como yo tengo mi diseño sin la tierra y el voltaje va bajando poco a poco hasta que se apagan los leds al rato, pero en el tuyo con las tierras añadidas no se pierde voltaje.. ahora mi pregunta es, si eso va embebido en un socket de bombillo ahorrador como se colocaria la tierra?.. al negativo igual del cable de 110v? por que mi diseño va perdiendo voltaje?.. any idea!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

MMm.... yo creo que debe ser un error del proteus... tendria que hacerse en la practica... al circuito no le veo porque no funcione...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Si se fijan en el circuito que yo simulé, hay una tierra también, pero es a solo efecto de la simulación (si no da errores).

Esa conexión en la práctica no debe existir.


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si se fijan en el circuito que yo simulé, hay una tierra también, pero es a solo efecto de la simulación (si no da errores).
> 
> Esa conexión en la práctica no debe existir.



AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. cosas que no saben eh!!! El que no sabe es como el que no vé!!.. gracias de nuevo man!! .. entonces ya para concluir, el diseño como lo hice en la practica estaría mal porque no tiene la conexion a tierra, pero en la realidad entonces estaría bien.. entonces para futuras consulta se le agrega la tierra.. para efectos de construccion en la vida real la tierra la tomaria del negativo del socket de la bombilla.. no?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

> para efectos de construccion en la vida real la tierra la tomaria del negativo del socket de la bombilla.. no?



no... se conecta como tu hiciste el diseño...
desaparece eso de la tierra...


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> no... se conecta como tu hiciste el diseño...
> desaparece eso de la tierra...



Bueno, por eso decía que desaparecía!!.. jejejeje.. merci!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

kamuss

si tienes manera postea una foto no???
para verlo...
gracias...


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 27, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> kamuss
> 
> si tienes manera postea una foto no???
> para verlo...
> gracias...



Ok, cuando lo tenga listo lo muestro.. ayer fui  a ver precios y ubicar algunas tiendas de electronica.. pero la lista que lleve era con resistencias de 2k2 y la de 2k7, pero si me da chance al salir del trabajo voy a buscar los nuevos componentes.. el fin de semana me dedico a ello.. cuando lo tenga listo la posteo.. au revoir.. et merci beaucoup aussi!! a bientôt!

Otra pregunta  (yo si pregunto).. creen que con estos leds pueda quedar bien? el proyecto led Blanco de 10mm 1W 300mA??


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola.

Si vas a usar 110V, mejor usa LEDs de 20mA, si usas LEDs de 300mA y resistencias, vas a tener que usar resistencias de mucha más potencia, y el método del condensador es adecuado para 30mA como máximo. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Coincido con elaficionado.
Unas cuentas: 
Con condensador: para esa corriente, necesitarías un condensador de unos 10 uF no polarizado ==> el costo se dispara, un gran volumen, y la potencia capacitiva consumida seria muy alta.
Con resistencia: necesitarías una resistencia de unos 270 ohms de 60 watts aproximadamente ==> el consumo estaría en el orden de los 65 watts aproximadamente para una luz de solo 5 watts y el costo y volumen amén de la temperatura, se dispararía.
En ambos sistemas el zener no se puede usar ya que su requerimiento seria de unos 6 watts ==> el costo se dispara.
Habría que utilizar en ambos casos un capacitor de algunos cientos de uF y de 200 volts en el caso de alimentarse con 100 ==> el costo se dispara.
Para esa aplicación lo más simple es un pequeño transformador de unos 15 volts a 300 mA para uso continuo, luego rectificador, filtro y una R de limitación. En el caso de usar solo 5 LEDS, con uno común de 12 volts es muy probable que alcance.


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 30, 2010)

Saludos, aprendiendo a usar el Ares (de Proteus) acabo de diseñar lo siguiente.. echenle un ojo y me dicen que tal please.. ¿si?

Nota: no se como hacer para que me quede un PCB profesional, es decir, las mascaras de impresion y todo eso para terminar de hacer un pcb.. una manito a vuelo de pajaro s'il vous plait!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2010)

primero...
esta mal como estas definiendo el borde del pcb
al marco azul que tineces dale click con el boton izq. y te aparecen un popup selecciona uno que dice change layer y te aparece otro popup selecciona board edge, despues de eso debe aparecer amarillo el marco azul...

los led estan mal colocados, o asi los necesitas???
si no los necesitas asi seleccionalo y con el boton derecho das click y te aparece un popup selecciona el change layer y despues el component side...

las pistas deben ser siempre azules que es el lado del cobre de una sola cara...
si es doble cara las rojas es el lado de arriba y el azul el lado de abajo...

el resultado es este...




> al marco azul que tineces dale click *con el boton izq.* y te aparecen un popup selecciona uno que dice change layer y te aparece otro popup selecciona board edge, despues de eso debe aparecer amarillo el marco azul...



Ooops me equivoque... es tu otro boton izquierdo 

(el derecho)


----------



## Kamuss (Oct 30, 2010)

listo, me quedo asi... muchas gracias

P.D: los leds de hecho si los necesito hacia abajo, porque apuntan hacia abajo y le conexion de voltaje viene de arriba desde el socket del bombillo de 110V


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 8, 2010)

Saludos, como estan tod@s?.. estuve comprando los componentes.. la verdad es que para cosas tan sencillas como estas no esta fácil ubicarlas (por el problema de las divisasas en el país).. ahora una pregunta.. en el circuito propuesto de cuantos voltios deben ser los capacitadores como mínimo?.. (para 110V a 60Hz)


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2010)

> en el circuito propuesto de cuantos voltios deben ser los capacitadores como mínimo?.


no entendi...

lee este tema...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/traduccion-al-cristiano-explicacion-valor-resistencia-45482/


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 8, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> no entendi...
> 
> lee este tema...
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/traduccion-al-cristiano-explicacion-valor-resistencia-45482/[/QUOTE
> Es decir, que voltaje deben soportar los capacitadores?.. de 200V? por ejemplo el de 560nF a que voltaje?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2010)

ok...

creo que ya entiendo...

mira si utilizas 110v 

metes un capacitor de 10v lo haces c*ca
si metes uno de 100v puede que lo hagas c*ca...
si metes uno de 200v funciona bien...
si metes uno de 400v ni cosquillas les haces...

creo que por ahi va tu pregunta...


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 8, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ok...
> 
> creo que ya entiendo...
> 
> ...



jajaja.. si ya me di cuenta que se hace "Caputh".. jajaja.. parecian fuegos artificiales en mi protoboard.. jajaja... ahora... ya en plan serio.. no he logrado conseguir el capacitador de 560nF... alguna sugerencia?..


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 8, 2010)

> no he logrado conseguir el capacitador de 560nF... alguna sugerencia?..


 si pones en paralelo uno de 470nF y otro de 100nF tienes 570nF algo muy cercano a lo que necesitas


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2010)

> no he logrado conseguir el capacitador de 560nF... alguna sugerencia?.


hay de dos sopas  haz el calculo y haz un arreglo o compra el mas proximo y a prueba y error....

en esa parte es donde todos los cálculos salen sobrando...


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 8, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> si pones en paralelo uno de 470nF y otro de 100nF tienes 570nF algo muy cercano a lo que necesitas


 ya, bueno tendré que buscar mas.. porque en las electronicas que he ido lo menos que he logrado conseguir es de 1uF.. tenia uno de 570nF pero a 15v y me dio risa porque cuando conecte el circuito hizo como una palomita de maíz... jajaja, luego coloque el mismo pero de 100V y se prendio como fuegos artificiales.. ni hablar del olor a quemado.. jajaja.. novatadas!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

Si son no polarizados (como deberían ser), poné en serie 2 de 1 uF, vas a tener 500 nF.


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 8, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si son no polarizados (como deberían ser), poné en serie 2 de 1 uF, vas a tener 500 nF.



 nano (nF) no es mas pequeño que micro (uF)?.. no se pregunto.. si lo pongo en serie no deberia darme 2uF?... no se digo yo en mi ignorancia!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

En los condensadores, en paralelo se suman, en serie se calculan de la misma forma que las resistencias en paralelo: C=1/(1/C1)+(1/C2)+...+(1/Cn)


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2010)

kamuss...

yo donde entendi esos bichos fue aqui...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/poco-teoria-basica-26875/index5.html

100% recomendable...
curso impartido por el maestro de maestros Cacho...


----------



## Kamuss (Nov 9, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> kamuss...
> 
> yo donde entendi esos bichos fue aqui...
> 
> ...



bueno, urgando por alli consegui un documento donde me aparece una muy buena informacion, aqui la cuelgo para quien le pueda ser de utilidad... jeje.. está explicado como para el más dummie de los dummies!! 

Esta la fuente del documento esta en .doc y lo pasé a .pdf.. https://www.itescam.edu.mx/principal/sylabus/fpdb/recursos/r34762.DOC


----------

